# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  الفنان  الأمازيغي الكبير محمد في ذمة الله

## امير الصمت

انتقل إلى عفو الله زوال  اليوم  بخنيفرة الفنان   الفنّان الأمازيغي الكبير محمد رويشة
بعد صراع ومعاناة مع المرض عن سن 62 عاما  وكان الفقيد قد تدهورت حالته الصحية في الأيام الأخيرة، إلا أن حالته تحسنت بعد أن تلقى  عناية خاصة بالعاصمة الرباط. وأحس الفقيد محمّد رويشة قد بمتاعب صحّية صباح اليوم قبل أن يتم نقله  صوب المستشفى، إلاّ أنّه فارق الحياة قبل الوصول إلى المرفق الصحّي ويتقرّر  إعادته لمنزله بخنيفرة والإعداد لمراسيم دفنه المرتقبة غدا الأربعاء . نسال له العفو و المغفرة  وا نا لله و انا اليه راجعون

----------


## GSM-AYA

ا نا لله و انا اليه راجعون

----------


## hassan riach

ا نا لله و انا اليه راجعون

----------


## mohamed73

* إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*

----------

